# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Increased Nipple Size

## Aeroes

Hey,

Really random question all. I have noticed recently an increase in the size of my areola around my nipple. I don't have man boobs and have a lean muscular build. I don't think it's gyno because there is no lumps and I have a muscular chest.

Cheers,

Chris

----------

